# Shrimp losing color



## NewbieFishExpert (Feb 1, 2016)

Recently bought red cherry shrimp from petco and one of them is losing his beautiful red in patches. Could this be due to possible algae bloom or is it dying?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Could be getting ready to molt.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I just replied on your other thread.

Sounds like you have a bacterial bloom going on from the tank not being cycled and/or over feeding and most likely have elevated ammonia levels, which is poisoning and stressing the shrimp out, causing them to lose color and become inactive (they are dying the longer they are exposed to the toxic ammonia).

Although this thread sounds a bit different since only one is losing red?

If the mid back section is clear, then it might be getting ready to molt.

If the inside of the shrimp is turning white/milky, especially if it is adult size, it might die.

Stress for whatever reason, can also cause colors to fade and shrimp to behave odd.

Food/nutrition can also cause changes in colors, but I doubt this as you only mention the one shrimp losing color.


----------



## NewbieFishExpert (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes only one is losing color, but that's 1/2 of total shrimps which is a lot for me. Will take your advice on the water changes! Should I put the one losing color in the Betta tank? Will that make him happier? Thank you for the feedback, really helping out!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It depends what the shrimp is losing color for. 

If it is ammonia poisoning, then both should get out of the ammonia water.

If the losing color is just the shrimp molting, then leave it.

If you are moving one over to the betta tank, both should go as they are happier with their own kind.

But since you mention a white cloud after feeding and the tank isn't cycled, that leads me to believe ammonia levels are rising. And so, do water changes to reduce ammonia, or put the shrimp in the betta tank. You could also add more plants to soak up the ammonia, or bring over the betta filter to the shrimp tank to convert down the ammonia. Just other options.


----------



## NewbieFishExpert (Feb 1, 2016)

I think my best bet will be to move the shrimp over to the Betta tank tonight. I can't get to them till 6 hours from now though so hopefully they will make it till then. Will let you know how they do in the Betta tank!


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

That may not be the best idea because Bettas will eat the shrimp or go after them. If they don't get eaten, they'll be very stressed. I would not recommend that.

I would recommend doing a good +50% water change on the tank, instead. That will dilute toxins in the current environment which will be better than the shrimp going in with a betta.

Good luck!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Very much depends on the betta. Many have kept Betta and shrimp together with no problems, but yes many also do have Bettas that will hunt down every shrimp. It all depends, but in this current situation, the shrimp may die either way (die from ammonia poisoning or shock from too many/large water changes or eaten/stressed by betta) and the risk may be worth chancing.

So do monitor how the betta interacts with the shrimp, it is a hit or miss relationship. If the betta harasses the shrimp too much (hiding places help), then that won't work out (as the betta can stress the shrimp to death, even if it doesn't physically beat up the shrimp). In that case, do a water change on the 1 gallon or use a bigger container and place the shrimp back over there with some live plants and just don't overfeed. But the tanks being uncycled, even if you don't overfeed, ammonia will still build up from the shrimp and any food, so that's not exactly a happy story either.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

WaterLife said:


> Very much depends on the betta. Many have kept Betta and shrimp together with no problems, but yes many also do have Bettas that will hunt down every shrimp. It all depends, but in this current situation, the shrimp may die either way (die from ammonia poisoning or shock from too many/large water changes or eaten/stressed by betta) and the risk may be worth chancing.
> 
> So do monitor how the betta interacts with the shrimp, it is a hit or miss relationship. If the betta harasses the shrimp too much (hiding places help), then that won't work out (as the betta can stress the shrimp to death, even if it doesn't physically beat up the shrimp). In that case, do a water change on the 1 gallon or use a bigger container and place the shrimp back over there with some live plants and just don't overfeed. But the tanks being uncycled, even if you don't overfeed, ammonia will still build up from the shrimp and any food, so that's not exactly a happy story either.


That is very true, each fish has their own personality. It's just the normal behavior of a Betta, being a carnivore, is to go after those very kinds of food. I would avoid housing them together to *ensure* the health of both shrimp and Betta. Personally, I try to minimize chances of anything going wrong.

Another reason is, if these shrimp have any internal bacteria/parasites that aren't known yet and they die...the Betta eats them...well then now you're betta is screwed. Keep in mind, these are PetCo Shrimp and the majority of fish/inverts from them always come with their share of diseases.

Introducing the shrimp will cause them to have to acclimate to the water (unless it's identical), adjust to the new tank mates, adjust to the new environment AND have the added stress of moving them over.

If it were me, I'd just do daily water changes to your current tank and keep an eye on your parameters. This daily maintenance will ensure you don't see ammonia and your tank will still cycle. This, in my opinion, is your safest route for all fish. This is all considering that I don't know how big either tank is or all of it's inhabitants, which would help.

I think at this point it would be highly beneficial for us to know the following for both tanks:
*- Tank size
- Tank stocking
- Water Parameters*

Good luck! That's my two cents. WaterLife seems to know a lot more about your scenario than I do (site wont let me find you're other thread easily).


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, all the OP's info was spread over 4 threads.

The tank the shrimp are in, is a uncycled one gallon tank (I think they have been in there for a week or less).

The betta is in a established 10 gallon tank.

OP doesn't have any other test kits (they are coming the mail) besides an ammonia one as far as I'm aware.


Yeah I get your point Termato, glad you know that stuff  (with the stress and all from acclimating/adjusting to a new tank/water)

In regards to diseases from shrimp, shrimp don't get the same diseases as fish. Fish diseases (not so much parasites though) can hitch a ride on the shrimp, but if they were transferred into the one gallon tank with minimal/no store water, the chances of bringing over a fish disease is fairly small. I do still consider it a risk, but just felt the risk was worth it, and if the betta did get a disease, it should be pretty easy to treat.

I was thinking the betta tank as more of a long term solution (assuming the betta gets along) since the tank is established. Also somewhat immediate solution.
As shrimp are fairly sensitive to ammonia (even Neos in comparison to fish) and are said to not like large water changes (and so you would do smaller water changes, but still have prolonged exposure of low level ammonia, which is still deadly). So I saw the immediate removal into a cycled tank with no ammonia as a better option. And yes, I would assume the water parameters are very similar so acclimating would be neglible (in fact some invert care sites and keepers even say Neos can do better with no acclimation and go straight in, even though my logic says slower acclimating would be more gentle/gradual/less stressful).


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Good points. Very good points. Yea, if you're willing to do that and the rewards outweigh the risks, then I can't say anything against that. Just giving my two cents on what I'd do.

Something you may want to consider is Seachem Prime. It will detoxify Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate for 24 hours. It's a reduction agent which detoxifies those chemicals. They will still read as present in your test kits BUT it will not be toxic for that time period. You will still need to do a water change, but it can certainly help in extreme situations where you can't do one for a few hours. Something to keep in mind. I use it on every water change as my dechlorinator unless I age my water.

Another potential solution is always to get another tank!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha, yeah I already mentioned Prime and other ammonia detoxifying products like Ammo-Lock to the OP on their other threads about the same topic.
I advised the OP that in the future they should just make one detailed thread rather than spread all the info out across multiple threads regarding the same topic.

Well I'm off to catch some Zzz's.
See ya Termato!


----------



## NewbieFishExpert (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you both so much!! Being a newbie at this, I'm still very inexperienced. Yes, sorry about spreading the discussion over multiple threads, I know itsvincinvenient, I was just getting anxious that I wasn't getting answers for a while so thought it would be a good idea to ask a different question around the same topic(thought my original post was scaring away people since it was so long). I appreciate the feedback! Will get home and check out the water situation with the shrimps. I asked my family member to put the shrimp tank under a light since I read somewhere that will make it less toxic to shrimp in the event of a bloom(?). Hopefully my Betta is nice enough to not bother the shrimp. I know that each has a different personality. But the Betta tank has live plants and is more established than the shrimp tank. Also has a heater and filter so the water is much more stable. If my fish accepts the shrimp and doesn't bother them, I will leave them in the Betta tank. If not, will go out and buy plants and a filter for the shrimp tank and make them feel more comfortable! Also will look into the neutralizing solutions you mentioned! Thanks again for all the help. Will update!!

Update: I placed the shrimp in my Betta tank and they are LOVING IT! My Betta is very curious towards the shrimp and has once or twice in the beginning lunged towards them and perhaps was trying to peck them, but he most often just floats near them which is awesome! The shrimp are also super fast and are able to fend for themselves. I have a lot of hiding places for them like plants and caves and I think they will get along good! Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the update. That's great to hear!

I was getting a little worried and would have felt bad if the betta instantly beat the shrimp to death. Was a iffy recommendation from me, but glad it worked out. Still keep a watchful eye on them though just to be sure they still remain peacefully coexisting.

Oooh, and those are some nice cherry shrimp! Look like Painted Fire Reds to me. Or at least a high grade (all red, even legs) Taiwan Fire Red (little tricky to tell, might just be the camera).


----------

